# Yet another tripod thread...



## Overture (Dec 7, 2012)

I wanted to get a relatively inexpensive tripod like the Dolica Proline, but I just wanted some further advice. c:

http://www.amazon.com/Dolica-GX600B200-Proline-60-Inch-Aluminum/dp/B004XC3GWU

Are there any other good tripods for around the same price?


----------



## Promature (Dec 7, 2012)

$46 for the legs and a head? Don't waste your money. $100 for legs and $100 for head, minimum.


----------



## John Thomas (Dec 7, 2012)

For what gear? (camera + lens. Flash also?)

For what orientation? (portrait also, or landscape only)

Where do you want to use it? (ie. outdoors also or studio only)

How often and for how long?

Anyway the reviews seems positive but the price is suspect.


----------



## Overture (Dec 7, 2012)

I was going to buy it due the low cost and because I was only planning to use this for a short time.
I could potentially pass this down to someone else in my family if I feel the need to get a much better tripod.

I'm currently using a T1i and I'm planning on getting a Tamron 28-75...
I also have my kit 18-55 and a 70-200 f/4.
I just need a decent tripod right now for outdoor night photography.. like star trails. c:


----------



## Promature (Dec 7, 2012)

Night shots mean long exposure times, which means you need a solid tripod and head. Here is something that will be adequate:
http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-190XPROB-Section-Aluminum-Tripod/dp/B000N7VPRW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1354870275&sr=8-2&keywords=manfrotto+tripod
or
http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-055XPROB-Tripod-Legs-Black/dp/B000UMX7FI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354870275&sr=8-1&keywords=manfrotto+tripod

and
http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-498RC2-Release-Replaces-488RC2/dp/B002UOCWUK/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1354870275&sr=8-7&keywords=manfrotto+tripod
or
http://www.amazon.com/Giottos-MH1302-655-Professional-Calibrated-Release/dp/B000OODPTK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1354870422&sr=8-5&keywords=giottos+ball+head


----------



## Promature (Dec 7, 2012)

Another option would be to go to Lens Rentals and see what they rent out to people. If it's reliable enough to rent out to people, then it will be good enough for home use.
http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/support/tripods-monopods/kits/ballhead-kits


----------



## Overture (Dec 7, 2012)

Promature said:


> Night shots mean long exposure times, which means you need a solid tripod and head. Here is something that will be adequate:
> http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-190XPROB-Section-Aluminum-Tripod/dp/B000N7VPRW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1354870275&sr=8-2&keywords=manfrotto+tripod
> or
> http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-055XPROB-Tripod-Legs-Black/dp/B000UMX7FI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354870275&sr=8-1&keywords=manfrotto+tripod
> ...



Thanks for the fast reply! 
I saw this combination previously, but I questioned whether or not I actually needed the tripod in the long term.
I currently have an extremely old, wobbly, >30 year old tripod... Not so great.

Considering that I'm potentially spending around $200 for these, I was wondering if this was any good especially because I travel often...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009A17FOO/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8


----------



## Promature (Dec 7, 2012)

Benro is good too. I don't know anything about that particular model, but LensRentals rents these out for travelers that can't afford Gitzo:
http://www.amazon.com/Benro-A2691T-Travel-Transfunctional-Aluminum/dp/B004477MFQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354871806&sr=1-1&keywords=Benro+A-2691


----------



## dtaylor (Dec 7, 2012)

IMHO people tend to overestimate what's required in a tripod. 

My first tripod was a $70 Ritz camera house brand (Quantaray). I was on a tight budget at the time. The thing was solid as a rock and produced steady day, night, and star trail shots for years.

The leg locks started getting sticky from too much use at the beach so I end up replacing it with another Quantaray tripod, this time about $90. Again, steady as a rock.

Granted these two tripods had thicker legs and more weight than the other small / thin leg tripods from Ritz or Best Buy or whatever. But I certainly didn't have to spend $200.

When I wanted something for hiking, I got Adorama's FlashPoint 1128 carbon fiber legs plus F1 ball head. This holds everything I've got steady, even for star trails to my surprise (it's a small/lightweight tripod, but is still tall), except for my 300 f/4L IS. And with that it's not so much that it's not steady, but I'm a bit worried about it being too top heavy.

Since then I've come to own a Gizo 1548 (gift from a good friend), a carbon fiber tripod that still goes for nearly $600 on eBay for just the legs. It is a tripod that can hold a super telephoto (i.e. 500mm, 600mm, 800mm) rock steady. The workmanship and materials are top notch and I can see why people spend this kind of money. I love it. BUT...in the end, if you have a more common body/lens combo, and the wind isn't howling, the $70 Ritz brand tripod would hold a star trail just as well.

Now I can't speak to the one you're looking at. But the 5 star Amazon reviews tell me that it probably is not a wobbly pile of scrap metal, and should hold your equipment just fine assuming the wind isn't howling.

FYI, here's the Flashpoint leg set/head I've got for hiking: http://www.adorama.com/FPTPF11281N.html

BTW, the one review noted that a leg "came apart." It's supposed to for cleaning and maintenance. If you're in a hurry and not paying attention you could over twist a leg lock so that it disassembles. I suppose this could be considered a negative. I consider it a positive when I get home from the beach having shot in sand and salt water and need to thoroughly clean the legs.


----------



## RC (Dec 7, 2012)

Look into the Vanguard brand, an affordable option that is of very good quality. 
http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/pv/home.html


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 8, 2012)

FWIW... I still do well with two tripods.

One is a very old E.Leitz NJ Tiltall that has been refurbished a bit but still gets the job done.

The other is a very heavy (about 28lbs) Majestic dual tube per leg unit with their 3way head on it. That one does for anything, and I've trudged it thru the Everglades at times... dunno if I can do that these day.. gettin old.


----------



## atreidesem (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a Canon 40D. Should I expect an older tripod (20-30 years old) to be mountable on my camera? Thank you.


----------



## rpt (Dec 10, 2012)

atreidesem said:


> I have a Canon 40D. Should I expect an older tripod (20-30 years old) to be mountable on my camera? Thank you.


My 30 year old and 52 year old tripods work for my 5D3. I don't see why you should have any issue with a 40D. The mounting/locking screw thread spec has not changed...

Am I missing something?


----------



## atreidesem (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply. I just needed a confirmation before I go buy an older tripod. Never had one before.


----------



## THX723 (Dec 12, 2012)

Overture said:



> I wanted to get a relatively inexpensive tripod like the Dolica Proline, but I just wanted some further advice. c:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dolica-GX600B200-Proline-60-Inch-Aluminum/dp/B004XC3GWU
> 
> Are there any other good tripods for around the same price?


I have essentially the same tripod -- the taller GX650B204 (65" vs. 60"), which I would recommend for no added cost.
http://www.amazon.com/Dolica-GX650B204-Proline-Aluminum-Tripod/dp/B004XC3GZW/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1355272342&sr=1-1&keywords=GX650B204

It is excellent for the money. No doubt about that. The built is light, compact, and solid. I had no complaints in regards to its stability, especially when weigh down by something substantial (like your gear bag) from the center-post hook. The fluid panning ball-head has enough capacity for your setup and is detachable, should you find yourself needing a fancier one down the road; not always the case for low-cost tripods.

My only pet-peeve is the center post locking mechanism. I would have preferred a concentric ring-lock rather than side clamp, for the added center-post stability (when extended).

I would in fact highly recommend as a first tripod.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2012)

A tripod needs to be high enough for you to see thru the camera viewfinder without cranking the center column up. Thats where many tripods miss the boat. Take the tripod height plus any additional head height, and allow two-three inches for the camera. This should match the height to your eyes, and preferably be a little taller. I'm 6ft 2, and a 67 inch tripod with a tall ball head works well.

If you are using the tripod for a telephoto lens, stability is critical, get one with a underhook and add weight to pull te legs into compression. this really helps. It also keeps your cheap tripod from blowing over in a wind gust and ruining a expensive camera and lens.


----------

